# Bracons Blog



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 23, 2007)

*18th June 2007*



Ok so im guessing my old blog was deleated along with my post count and username, so I guess im gona have to start again. I've been asking my parents for a rabbit for ages and I guess within the last few months they were finally coming round to the idea. I'd lookedround numerous rescue centres and pet shopsbut could'nt find the right rabbit for me. Then a few weeks ago I was in a pet shop with my mum looking at some dog food for my uncles dog and I noticed that they had rabbits, so I went to take a look. They only had about 5 hutches which looked pretty un cared for, inside were rabbits and guinnie pigs, about 5 to each tiny hutch. As I walked to the end I noticed a little grey ball of fluff asleep in thehay, when the woman got him out I fell in love with him instantly. She said he was 6 weeks and had only come in yesterday. When I looked inside the hutch the other much older rabbits and 2 guinnie pigs looked really unwell, I also pointed out that one of the pigs had a massive cut on the side of its head that looked infected, the woman just srugged. So from then on I knew if I didnt take him home he'd probably get an infection and die. 

As any new rabbit he was really nervous when I first got him home. I wish I could say he stayed quiet! He's a little monster now... but I wouldn't have him anyother way! 

Heres some pictures of him on his first day home


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 23, 2007)

Aww, how cute. Of course, we'll need more pics soon.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 23, 2007)

He's soooo little and cute!


----------



## Mollz (Jun 23, 2007)

He's so gorgeous and on my bunny napping list


----------



## Haley (Jun 23, 2007)

aww look at that tiny little face. He is adorable!


----------



## ellissian (Jun 23, 2007)

Every time I see Bracken he makes me smile! 

He is so cute!


----------



## polly (Jun 24, 2007)

I think she would love nibby problem is you would be pushed to tell which one was which lol and he'sma boy. Seriously though how far away are you i can feel a bunny nap coming on lol


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 25, 2007)

*25th June 2007*



Incase any of you don't know the weathers been really rubbish over here the last week or so, I know the start of our summers arn't great but I don't think anyone was expecting floods! Bracon went for his last vacsination this week and while I was there I found out that he was... well a she. It didn't shock me that much as I kinda had a feeling from the start. So because of the rubbish weather Bracons not been able to go in her run a lot this week, so she's been in the house a few hours everyday, BAD IDEA!She must have gone through about 5 wires, even though I tried my best to"bunny proof them". And is it just me or do you guy's find it really hard to takepictures of your bunnys? All the photos on here seem really good, it takes me about an hour to get one that isnt blurred. So here are some pic's that arn't very good quality but there the best that ive got so far!


----------



## binkies (Jun 25, 2007)

Gender fairy strikes again!!! She is cute as a he or a she anyway! I love the picture of her on top of the house.


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 26, 2007)

Aww! That picture of her on the house is so cute! Where did you get the little log cabin?


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 26, 2007)

I got it from a place called pets @ home, here in the UK. I know they'll have it over there because the cabin is an American product


----------



## Sakura (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Bracon, I think I'm your long lost cousin from New Zealand!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jun 27, 2007)

*Awww, she's so tiny and cute! I think I'll have to put Bracon on my list, too. *

*~Diana*


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 27, 2007)

*Oh wow *Sakura*thats soooo cool! Which part of NZ are you from? I stayed in Wellington and Napier for 3 months last year, cant wait to move *


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 27, 2007)

*27th June 2007*

This weeks been really wierd. This morning it was really stormy and now its sunny. Anyway I thought id show yousome random photos today, as always there not the best of quality. 

_First Day home... (6 weeks old)_








_House proud.._








_I could fit through here yesterday I swear!..._


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 29, 2007)

*29th June*

Is it just me or do you all buy/ or have bought baby products for your rabbit? I bought a baby blanket for Bracon today, it was only Â£3 and its really big and soft. I felt a bit of an idiot in the shop when the woman started talking to me:

So is it your baby?= yeh

Aw so is it a boy or girl?=a girl

And how old is she?=9weeks

You meen months?=no weeks, oh did I not tell you its a rabbit?

I swear down the whole shop stopped what they were doing and stared at me lol. 

She loves it! And was only in it about 5 minutes before she fell asleep...


----------



## cmh9023 (Jun 29, 2007)

I really love that log cabin. How big is it? I found it on the Pets at Home site, but I want to see if I can find in in the U.S. Does it have a brand name on it?


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 29, 2007)

Erm... *think think!*

I really can't remember the name or anything. Does it not tell you on the website? If not tell me, i'l probably be going in Pets @ Home this week so i'l look for you.


----------



## kathy5 (Jun 30, 2007)

he is soooo sweet


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 1, 2007)

Bracon is so precious! I love that last pic with his feetsies out on the towel, how cute!

That's funny about that woman, some people!

I love that log cabin too, it's neat!


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow every one loves the cabin! As most my know I finally got a camera yesterday, so that meens I cant complain about the quality anymore. So heres more pics:

















So yep there they are, I think you'll all agree that there much better than most of the other ones.


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 1, 2007)

wow he is getting sooo big now

I too also love the log cabin

If I had room to put it I would get it

is it safe for him to chew on?

cause I know my cocoa would go nutz!!


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 3, 2007)

*3 July 2007*

The weather really dosen't seem to be changing here, and were supposed to be in summer now, bloody global warming! I brought Bracon up to my bedroom for the first time today and she was going crazy, she loved it! Although she did make a bit of a mess and I have large nibble marks out of most of my books but how can you be mad at a rabbit?

As you probably know I'd really like to send back my "old" hutch and buy a bigger one. I recieved an email from Pets @ Home today were I bought it from but it dosen't look promicing. Besides, a door should last more than 2months souldnt it? 

_*Caught in the Act*..._






_*Eating.... again...*_






*You can't catch me!*


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 3, 2007)

Waahoo! You got a new camera :biggrin2:, I'll get to see heaps and heaps and heaps of pics of Bracon now :inlove:. It's really neat how he looks like Sakura, even down to the expressions on his face. A match made in heaven .


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 6, 2007)

*6 July 2007*

After weeks and weeks of moaning I finally got a bigger hutch. Although pets @ home wernt going to give us a refund they finally gave up in the end. So Ive got some pics of it [ if you havnt already seen it before], and a random video, its not very interesting, it was more to see if I could upload it onto my computer.
















http://s78.photobucket.com/albums/j100/flight32/?action=view&current=phonepics004.flv

Sorry I dunno how you load the video onto the forum? So ive put a hyperlink insted


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 6, 2007)

Bracon is a total love! Your pics w/ the new camera are great...and I loved the video. It's fun to see how much your little girl has grown.

I agree with everyone else that the log cabin is a must-have. I'll have to see if I can find it anywhere, my bunnies insist that they need one (I must stop letting them logon to RO and read blogs :biggrin2. Anyway, I think that the pic of Bracon on top of her cabin could be used in an ad for them...she's quite the model.

Looking forward to more updates soon. Hope the weather is getting better for you. We've had a bit of rain here lately...sigh!


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 6, 2007)

that new hutch looks great I want one


----------



## polly (Jul 7, 2007)

Gosh she sure is growing up quick, and looking as gorgeous as ever

Love the new pics


----------



## Leslie102 (Jul 8, 2007)

OH boy! I think Bracon is so cute!! She looks adorable in front of her little house/hut!! She's so tiny!!


----------



## ec (Jul 10, 2007)

Bracon's so beautiful! If I were in the UK, she'd be on my bunny-napping list for sure.


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 14, 2007)

hello

I just wanted to let you know that the people in the states who Make Cocoa's hutch sent us a free door becausehe has also chewed through to the screws as well.

we got the whole front pannell.

they are making a new modle because they have had to send out lots of doors for the same reason for FREE!

I hope on thje new modle they take our advice & put a medal strip over the part of the wood where the bunnies chew cause depending on how soon cocoa chews his way through this door we will have to go out & get him a new hutch and for what we paided for this hutch it should last longer than 1 year If that

Kathy


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 30, 2007)

I miss Bracon, where are you?


----------



## kathy5 (Oct 1, 2007)

meee too come back!!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 5, 2007)

Very busy with school. She started the important stuff at school. Not sure how the say in in the UK.


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 6, 2007)

Bunnies go to school there?



I know Hannah is busy, I miss her too, hehe, I was more meaning I miss my Bracon pics fix.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow look how long ago I updated Bracons blog?

Ive really got to keep it up to date, seems shes a mum now


----------

